# Just Maybe!



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Just maybe we have a pregnant momma nubian. I have posted of my trials and not being able to isolate her cycle and not seeing a breeding. So I finally housed her with the Buck full time. He is rutting and obnoxious of course with so much to dote on her. I still have seen no breedings and he jumps AT her but doesn't mount her when I watch. 
That said, I notice that she has a small "new bulge" on the right side kinda high in the abdomen, the pouch test hmmm...:chin:just maybe seems pushed out a little AND the vulva seems slightly more pointed and teardrop like.... oh and also her teats are a little longer and about twice as thick as before. Udder a little bit more noticable. 

NOW, the trouble is I am new to birthing goats, and I don't have a due date. I know she isn't looking too close at this point, and is not too big, but I see the above signs, we should be at least 1-2 months along. right? The absolute earliest date I would expect would be January 1 (based on when I housed her with the male full time), but I think we are as much as 2 months later than that. 
So what can I watch for, to get an idea when to start REALLY WATCHING. 
 so stoked! Can't wait. This might be my little F1 mini nubian in the making!! Woohoo!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TADA! I'm sending you an amazing link on pregnant doe care and delivery: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

TADA...ha ha, you crack me up Woodhaven. Flatmountain, I feel your pain. I too just went through my first kidding without a due date. It is so hard not really knowing what things look like in person. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks! I will try to post pics and progress reports. I personally love this site; so much information. I really enjoy following the pictures and reports of others also. Thank you all.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Clover nubian on the left, ND Buck "Willie" on the right









thinking about having an udder. This is her first time, but she is a little over 2yrs









Pooch.

There was mucous discharge this morning. White and no odor. Any idea what that means? 
(The Buck was going crazy, being protective. I am ready to get him out but she would be alone so I am trying to wait. She HATES being alone! You can see where the fur is broken short from him rubbing her all the time. )


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's cute. If there was white discharge today and he's going crazy she could be in heat again.?. however, she does have an udder starting. You could start counting from when you put her in with him full time. Or you could send a blood test to bio track. That's what I'll be doing but not until Jan and only on anyone who doesn't really seem to be bred.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

She looks bred to me, Id say you probably have about a month until she kids. A lot of first freshening does start to udder up a month or two before they kid, the one way I can tell that they are getting really close is that they will start to make an udder like your doe in these pictures then all of the sudden one day her udder is HUGE. This may not happen though, every doe is different. The main thing to watch for is the disappearance of the tendons beside their tail, that is the only way to really know they are going to kid soon. I usually check tendons twice a day, in the morning and night when I feed them. It only takes a couple seconds to check their tendons once you know what they feel like in the first place. They are on either side of the tail running parallel to it, they are about the same thickness and firmness of a pencil.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So she didn't have that udder until when? She looks bred to me too, and if your buck is going crazy she could be sending off a scent that is confusing him? I've heard of that happening, so make sure he isn't trying to mount her, etc. because that could put babies at risk.

I am guessing you'll have kids in January depending on when that udder started.
We have a fullblood boer FF, and she's due 1/17 and her udder is smaller than your girls udder from the look of it in the pictures, and she started getting an udder just in the last few weeks.

I agree with FlyingFeetsfarm check those tail ligaments. The tailhead usually will get an upward look to it and look sunken in around the ligaments as the ligaments soften and start to 'disappear.'
When they start getting really low and soft, I check morning and evening, sometimes they will appear to be completely gone, and then in the evening you'll feel them again lol
But once they are gone you'll know it. Usually about the time they are completely gone they'll kid within the next hour to 24 hours. 
The other signs would be a strutted udder, where it's tight, full and shiny. Their back legs will also look 'posty' straighter than usual, and their sides may have sunken in so they look like they are being starved or not pregnant anymore - these are all signs that labor is near.

The white discharge in a pregant goat is normal, the plug is starting to be shed. Our FF boer I mentioned above due on 1/17 is starting to lose hers as well.

Here's a video I found on youtube about checking ligaments


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks all. I have read through the article and it has tons of info and video is very helpful. On a nubian no less 
I can feel the ligaments and they are not soft. Pencil is a good description. The udder and pooch I started noticing changes about a month ago but it wasnt until this week that I truly felt that it had changed "enough " that I was actually seeing and not just hoping.


----------

